
Luxon – A small library for working with dates and times in JavaScript - excerionsforte
https://github.com/moment/luxon
======
lioeters
Looks great! I learned that it's a library developed by one of the maintainers
of Moment.js, with rationale, pros and cons described here:

Why does Luxon exist?
[https://moment.github.io/luxon/docs/manual/why.html](https://moment.github.io/luxon/docs/manual/why.html)

